# Studying Shows...



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

ALWAYS! To me it is always important to do the best possible job, not to say "well , I didn't win because of this person who has ?" I will say "I didn't win (place) because so and so did the better job" And then I study the horses that are winning and the handlers. Then look at what you are doing and your horse. This is where it is sometimes hard to look past the barn blindness.
But always look, study, research, but most important when showing. Conduct yourself as an example to others, whether by helping someone, or just being nice. Actions go further then ribbons!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I know that sometimes styles can vary from judge to judge so for my showmanship class I will watch a few classes before me to see if the judge likes the 1-2-3 steps when getting inspected or if they like shufflers etc. I film eachshow I go to so I can watch what I am doing while I ride and so I can see what other riders/horses did. If I am lucky I can watch a few flat classes before I enter the ring to get an idea of what the judge likes. I also watch A LOT of showmanship videos on youtube to see various patterns, styles, and (not to sound mean) I look for flaws to kind of help myself see or remember what I personally might look like if I am not aware of what I am doing if that makes sence?


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dartanion said:


> I know that sometimes styles can vary from judge to judge so for my showmanship class I will watch a few classes before me to see if the judge likes the 1-2-3 steps when getting inspected or if they like shufflers etc. I film eachshow I go to so I can watch what I am doing while I ride and so I can see what other riders/horses did. If I am lucky I can watch a few flat classes before I enter the ring to get an idea of what the judge likes. I also watch A LOT of showmanship videos on youtube to see various patterns, styles, and (not to sound mean) I look for flaws to kind of help myself see or remember what I personally might look like if I am not aware of what I am doing if that makes sence?


Thats exactly what I do. I also watch alot of showmanship patterns on you tube too.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> Thats exactly what I do. I also watch alot of showmanship patterns on you tube too.


woot woot go youtube showmanship watchers ^_^


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I show at breed shows where I earn points. I track how many points I earn at each show, how many points I earned under each specific judge, and how many first places I earn under each judge. I have a chart on Excel where I track it all. I guess I have always liked numbers and stats.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Absolutely! I will watch my own and others! Too much information is never a bad thing!


----------

